# Keyhole tankmate suggestions



## Jarnold (Nov 10, 2019)

Hi, i have a forty gallon tank with three youngish keyhole cichlids in and about to rehome my half size opaline gourami as it seems to be chasing my keyholes a little too much. any ideas on what to replace it with that wont exhibit the same behavior?

Slightly wary of adding more cichlids and maybe thinking a singular fish, though I've heard rainbow cichlids and red breasted acara can be peaceful? But wary of risking aggression. Maybe just another keyhole or two to complete the group *** seen white ones id love to add to the red ones i have if could find some in UK as id love blue eyed cutteri but i wouldnt want to risk introducinh another bully.

Anything anyone can recommend more peaceful cichlid or otherwise with some keyholes and some dither fish?

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

I wouldn't put the rainbow cichlid in with the keyhole cichlids. I think a rainbow will be a little more aggressive than the keyholes and intimidate them, especially in a tank that's not all that big. In my experience, keyhole cichlids are easily bullied.

I'd add more keyholes, maybe one or two. I suppose you could also try Bolivian Rams, which are fairly peaceful.


----------



## Jarnold (Nov 10, 2019)

Cheers, yeah fair enough i did think that was a possibility, *** got rams in another tank and found them peaceful but may just get another keyhole or two as *** found a liking for these fish


----------

